# Another Harley Davidson Bicycle in my collection



## frankster41 (Mar 16, 2019)

Last night this got delivered to my house. It is an early Ladies HD bicycle. Now my Men's HD bike has a lady friend. The serial number has an "A" in it can anyone confirm that is for 1917?
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice couple!


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 16, 2019)

Awesome score!! I was wondering when you were gonna acquire that machine!! I would say without doing more research that it is 1917 or 1918. The shallow non drop side fender was done in 1919. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I want to lean toward 1918. Looks great. The white kokomo front tire is a nice touch


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2019)

Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## gator49 (Mar 18, 2019)

Awesome Congratulations!!!


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 18, 2019)

What a great pair. Awesome to see. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow!
They look great together!
Congrats!


----------



## Rschmoll (Mar 19, 2019)

That's really cool! Congrats


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2019)

That would be Harlena Davidson


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 19, 2019)

bricycle said:


> That would be Harlena Davidson



I like that!!


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 20, 2019)

Mr. And Mrs. Davidson


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice bikes !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 25, 2019)

Very nice aquisition frank!


----------

